# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Вопрос по ценностям.

## Paul

Дорогой Враджендра Кумар Харе Кришна!

Вы в своих лекциях постоянно говорите о ценностях.

В связи с этим вопрос:

Вопрос по ценностям и смыслу. Мне интересно если человек пьет кофе, но в глубине себя решил, что пить кофе это вредно, но не может найти силы отказаться от кофе значит ли это, что НА САМОМ деле его ценность это кофе и он просто не хочет это признать? Или все таки можно сказать, что его ценности это здоровый образ жизни, просто так получается, что сейчас он живет не по своим истинным ценностям... Тогда вопрос, как выйти на уровень согласования глубинных ценностей (не пить кофе) с транзитными ценностями (пить кофе)

И еще один важный вопрос. Как человек приходит к тому, что бы иметь окрыляющую цель? Это эволлюционный процесс(мир времени) или плод аналитической работы (посидеть на даче выходные и поразмышлять над окрыляющей целью, или расконцентрироваться и открыться актуальным смыслам?!) 

Спасибо большое за ответ. Никак не могу понять для себя этот момент.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вопрос по ценностям и смыслу. Мне интересно если человек пьет кофе, но в глубине себя решил, что пить кофе это вредно, но не может найти силы отказаться от кофе значит ли это, что НА САМОМ деле его ценность это кофе и он просто не хочет это признать?


Ценности связаны с внутренним вкусом, который питает нашу жизнь и побуждает жить дальше с ожиданием вновь получать этот вкус. Нужно просто понять, что ценности могут восприниматься на уровне разума или на уровне ума. Например, на уровне разума вы понимаете, что кофе - это далеко не высший вкус и лучше бы от него отказаться, но на уровне ума, который непосредственно связан с чувствами, вы не можете от него отказаться, т.к. привязаны к этому вкусу. Поэтому можно сказать, на уровне разума (теоретически) вы приняли какие-то высшие ценности, но на практике вы пока не можете этого применить, т.к. привязаны на уровне чувств и ума. Чтобы преодолеть это несоответствие есть два метода: правритти-марг (путь постепенного изживания привязанностей) и нивритти-марг (решительное отбрасывание низшего вкуса при помощи силы воли, высшей мотивации и высшего вкуса). Нивритти-марг быстрее, но требует бОльшей решимости и внутренней силы. Он означает усиление духовного разума, возвышение в гуну благости, в которой контроль чувств значительно легче, чем в низших гунах.  




> И еще один важный вопрос. Как человек приходит к тому, что бы иметь окрыляющую цель? Это эволлюционный процесс(мир времени) или плод аналитической работы (посидеть на даче выходные и поразмышлять над окрыляющей целью, или расконцентрироваться и открыться актуальным смыслам?!)


Эта окрыляющая цель уже есть внутри, т.к. душа принадлежит высшей реальности и потому интуитивно стремится ввысь. Но эту цель нужно просто открыть в себе. Тут мало просто посидеть на даче и проанализировать свой внутренний мир. Необходимо находиться в обществе людей, которые уже открыли в себе эту цель. Через правильное общение с ними (слушание и служение), эта цель откроется и в вашем сердце.

----------


## Paul

Спасибо за развернутый ответ!

----------

